# Nippy



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, I got Kimchee a few months ago and she is completely bonded to me. She loves me and I love her. But she can be a trouble maker. For example, we will be playing on the floor and I need to go somewhere so I need to put her in her cage. The way the door is shaped on her travel cage makes it hard. Well it's just small, she has to duck to go in so if she doesn't she can't go in. Well once I try to put her in she jumps off my hand and starts running through the house from me so she doesn't go in. It can take up to a half an hour! Also she will bite me sometimes. I know to fix it I need to find the problem but, I don't know what it could be! The only thing I can think of is she wakes up a few times every night because she shares a room with me and my loud sister. Help please! earl:


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

#1 stop stressing your bird out...
#2 never at any point should you have to "chase" "capture" "force" your bird into *anything*
#3 birds are like cats, you can ask them but you shouldn't expect the desired result
#4 find a different enclosure to put her in


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the same problem with Zoe when it's time to go back into her cage. She avoids it like the plague. She's nice as pie until it's cage time. Then she unleashes her inner demon.

First of all i'd probably try to find a different cage, one with a bigger door. Or see if you can find someone to modify it for you so that the door is bigger. A bigger door makes it a lot easier to get the bird in there.

I sometimes get Zoe in using bribery and distraction, but a lot of the time I have to hold her against my chest and walk to the cage and then put her in. She bites the crap out of me when she's in a really bad mood but she usually just gives me a thorough beaking to let me know she's awfully offended by my manhandling. I give her a treat once she's in as a peace offering lmao.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone. But she is tamed and she bites a lot. How can I get her to stop. I think the problem is sleep. Is there anything I can give her to make her sleep through the night? I have a baby monitor just in case of night flights and I hear her being woken up by my barking dog or my sister who is loud. I feel bad for her and she is mean when she doesn't get sleep. How can I make her nice? Plzzzz help!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

If you think the problem is lack of sleep you should try and find a quiet room where she can sleep in peace. If you use a baby monitor (as you said) you can put her in any room where she can have some silence, as you will be aware of night frights. (Why do you need a baby monitor if she is in your room?)


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

There is no where else she can sleep. We are a family of 5 cramped in a small house and she is in my sisters room and my sister is loud. my mom says she can't stay in my room. I can't possibly put her anywhere else. Anyways my sister will walk through the house at nigh night talking loudly to her dog. I have asked her nicely so many times to be quieter but she won't listen. Kimchee is a very light sleeper. I feel bad for her! I don't know what to do.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Have you got allergies or asthma? Is this why she can't stay in your room? I actually have asthma too, but my boy sleeps in my room and doesn't make my asthma worse at all, but not all conditions are the same of course. 
Well, in this case maybe she can sleep a bit during the day too when your sister is out for example. If you cover the cage she will probably go to sleep after a while, particularly if she is tired. Cockatiels need many hours of sleep (and even more than usual when they are hormonal). In general though it is better to maintain a normal rhythm. Cockatiels have something like an internal clock, so ideally they should sleep at night.
The first advice in Google about the issue is: A cockatiel needs 10-12 hours of quiet, undisturbed sleep each night. If your bird's cage is in a room where a TV or music is playing, or you are working on the computer, your bird will not get the sleep it needs to stay healthy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is there a dark closet she can placed in at night? That might help with the sleep issue. But honestly, birds are going to bite when they don't want to do something and it's not something you should train out of them. It's the only way they can say no. She's telling you she doesn't like whatever it is you are doing, even if you HAVE to do it because it's for her own good. Think toddler throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

She is in a closet. But when my sis is loud I can hear her. Will she get used to the noise? And sleep through it eventually?


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Also sometimes she bites as if she is not tamed. But she bites my dad like that, not me.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

I had a tiel that could, and would, sleep through ANYTHING going on around him when it was time. He'd pop an eye open occasionally if he heard something loud, seldom did he ever have a fright (usually I did too because of something loud enough to wake everyone up). Heavy towels / blankets block more than enough sound for them to sleep comfortably unless she screams in the birds ear...


----------

